# splitter/hdmi matrix etc hookup ?



## rsh916 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi all,
New to the forum and have read and still don't understand. 
Here is my dilemma:
Sony PS3
Panasonic 8000PT AU projector 3D HD
Mitsubishi 72" projection TV 3D HD
Samsung LCD 52" non 3D HD
Panasonic 52" plasma non 3d HD

Onkyo NR 737 7.1 3D 

Okay here is how I have it and it is probably all wrong:

Infinity X1 box main into the AV receiver out to an HDMI "splitter" split to the 4 displays Of course I can't get 3D on the projector ?maybe need a matrix switch/splitter?
PS3 is close to the projector so it is plugged directly into the A/V out and then into the projector.
I know it is probably downgrading all the sets to non 3d? From what I have read.


If anyone can help I would really appreciate it.


Bob


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Simple test. Unplug the non-3d displays and then try. You're probably right, the handshaking with all the displays is telling the player that 3d is not supported. 

I read in another thread of a splitter that could prevent that. No experience of my own in that.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Chromejob said:


> Simple test. Unplug the non-3d displays and then try. You're probably right, the handshaking with all the displays is telling the player that 3d is not supported. I read in another thread of a splitter that could prevent that. No experience of my own in that.


I think you're referring to the thread at 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...hdmi-signal-without-compromising-audio-3.html
Sorry, but am on my iPad, and and don't think the app supports SHARE.
In any case, Kal Rubinson correctly stated: 


Kal Rubinson said:


> If you attach two different HDMI devices to a single source via a typical splitter, the handshaking will cause the source to output signals compatible with the _*least capable *_of the devices. Thus, connecting the splitter to your HDMIv1.2 multichannel HD-capable AuVR and to a plain-vanilla HDMI TV will result in both getting SD audio in stereo only.


Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Okay, off the BouncyBus, and on stable ground. First off, found the SHARE function. Second, what Kal said above about audio, also applies to video, including resolution, not just 3d capability. I do know from experience that many POWERED splitters will send a "dummy" handshake which then passes full 5.1 HD audio to all connected devices. Haven't tried it with video.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

